# Corner cabinet options



## cab938 (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking of doing something similar to the space corner from blumotion (http://www.blum.com/pdf/BUS/3064_sync_fb/3064_sync_fb.pdf) in my kitchen. Any reason I need to buy their system, or could I just (as long as I have reasonable sized face frames) use full extension slides?

c.


----------



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

*looks nice*

Hi, I'm by no means a pro, but it doesn't look like a terribly difficult project, especially if you have an existing cabinet to work off of. One change I might make is to taper the end of the face plate, that way you don't have to pull them away before you pull the drawer out from the wall. Just put them on the same angle as the rest of the drawer


----------

